# Surfside this weekend?



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Am I a fool fore believing the forecast that says the surf will be flat tomorrow?

Do I make the same crazy mistake this weekend as I made last weekend?

Am I better off doing my Honey do's?

Why does this have to be so hard?


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

My aunt and uncle are down there right now and said it flat to the beach in West Galveston... the cameras back that up (especially the one at San Luis Pass)... I am going down tonight for some sundown surf action and can report first hand when I get there... I would go if I were you. Cant speak for surfside but it cant be that different than west galveston.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

JRATexas said:


> My aunt and uncle are down there right now and said it flat to the beach in West Galveston... the cameras back that up (especially the one at San Luis Pass)... I am going down tonight for some sundown surf action and can report first hand when I get there... I would go if I were you. Cant speak for surfside but it cant be that different than west galveston.


Thank You Sir. Tell us about water clarity once you get there.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm going.


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

i'll probably be down there. i'll be a little late because shift ends at 6, but i can't pass up the surf when it's like this!


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Was down with the family yesterday at main beach entrance for family day. It was packed. Arrived around 11:30 am. Obviously not there to fish, however I did bring fishbites pole for the kids. We caught some very small trout around 4:00. There were minnows all along the beach and the occasional mullet. Of course the real fish were too far out but they were coming in as HT was around 6:30. 

Coming in crossing the bridge the water was sort of a light blue. The buoy was showing SE winds but they were more like SW on the beach but light. You just had to get past first breakers and it was very fishable, assuming you were there at the right time, which seems to be in the morning this whole week. 

I'm going in the am tomorrow, just me. I would not let hesitate to be there every chance until the wind picks up again, I think late next week.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update Lagavulin. I'm heading down in a few. hopefully I can get an evening wade in the books with some trout!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I got here about 645 this morning. Water is great, caught a ton of fish. Unfortunately only a couple undersized trout and literally 20-30 whiting. Beautiful day though. I'm right at entrance 3 in a silver F250. Stop by and say hey if you're here.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

looks like there is a few folks out! ha ha.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I bet they were lined up either direction as far as the eye could see. Great looking water.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

They were definitely lined up along the pedestrian beach. Not a lot of trout but tons of sharks and bluefish. Kept one ok trout and a shark for dinner tonight.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

No keepers for me only dinks on soft plastics. Oh well better than sitting on the couch or being at work. The guys throwing live shrimp under poping corks were catching but I didn't see many keepers.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavy G said:


> They were definitely lined up along the pedestrian beach. Not a lot of trout but tons of sharks and bluefish. Kept one ok trout and a shark for dinner tonight.


That's where I was, never seen so many peeps fishin pedestrian. Lotsa sharks, the crew next to me landed nothing but sharks on live shrimp.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

had a tough day at SS yesterday. 2 14" trout and about 4 little whiting on plastic. lost a mirrOminnow to some toothy critter. lost a SW out of my wade box. had to use old Ambassador reel cause both curados need repair. needed a jump to my truck battery to get home. boohoo waaaa.....had 5 others in my party that threw shrimp. 5 trout, 1 pomp, and 2 macks btw them. slept in this morning. ready to rock again next weekend.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Got in about 6:15. Plenty of bait, 2-3 of us lined up. Stayed on the water till about 10:15. One small one, a 14 incher, then about 9:30 got a huge pull, snaps my line. Maybe shark? All on 1/2 oz silver sprite. Didn't see anyone catch keepers and very few small ones. Fun nonetheless.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Rocked the jetty today, only bluefish inshore. Around 10:30 went to the end with ribbonfish hoping some king would show up, not today. Soak & wet now! Very few mackerel and trout caught at the end.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Killed it this morning! Slicks popped up everywhere at first light and it was on! From 6 to 730 was getting my bait hammered on everycast. I ended up with 9 and BIL got 4. Biggest was 21 and 1/2 but most were 17 to 19 inch fattys.


----------

